# Any news on Lincoln Trail?



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any one have any news??


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Did you mean Valley NE, (Omaha)?

There was a trial in Lincoln last weekend...


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Heard they just scrapped open first series


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Buzz - That would be Lincoln Trail Retriever Club being held in Paducah, KY.

Haven't heard anything, but will be heading out in a bit and will try to update and take photos as well.

Tim


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

TimThurby said:


> Buzz - That would be Lincoln Trail Retriever Club being held in Paducah, KY.
> 
> Haven't heard anything, but will be heading out in a bit and will try to update and take photos as well.
> 
> Tim



Oops, I need to read entryexpress a little closer. 

Since my dog ran Lincoln last weekend, I was confused when I saw this.


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Open scrapped first series after 10 or so dogs. Just started 2nd first series....much tougher tests with several handles in the first few dogs to run it.


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

Any one heard any news on the derby?


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Results for the Limited All Age ....anyone?


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

George C. Tull said:


> Results for the Limited All Age ....anyone?


They either barely finished the first series today or didn't finish it. I left after I ran dog 63 and that was about 5:30PM. I know they were going to go until 6:45-7PM. and had to get back around to 15.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

The word I got was the open had about five or so left to run this morning to complete the first, with about 30-40% success, lots of handles

Any derby results????


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

38 back to second in open...sorry no numbers


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

I just got this from Mark Miles Derby results #20 1st "BO" , #4 2nd " CACHE". That was all I got. Congratulations To Mark Miles & John Guess for Bo's derby win, and also congratulaions to Mark & Robert Finley for Cache's derby 2nd. Good job guy's.


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Derby Results:
1st #20
2nd #4
3rd #13
4th #3
RJam #11
Jam #7
Jam #9
Jam #10
Jam #17
Jam #18 
Jam #19

Qualifying Callbacks to the watermarks: 1,2,4,5,6,7,9,12,13,15,16,17,20,21,22,23,25,28,29

Amateur Callbacks to the waterblind:6,7,12,16,19,22,23,24,28,29,31,37,39,40,43,45,46,48,50,51,54,56,57,59

Open Callbacks to the watermarks: 2,5,24,26,32,35,41,43,47,54,55,61,67,70,71,72,73


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Callbacks for Q, AM, and Open are posted on find retrievers web site. Open to fourth, Q to Fourth, AM to Water Blind. 

Gene


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to Jan Connolly and Shug for the RJ in the Derby!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

If I have the right numbers for the dogs running the Derby congrats to Christine and Onyx on the Derby JAM.

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

*congrats to Mike Judas who I just heard won the Amateur; giving Dozer is AFC title!!!!!!! *

*AFC Dozer- amateur trained and handled!*

*"The Doz" jammed the Open as well......... *


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

any other results from am?


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Congrads.
Sounds like Mike is on a roll.
Yahoo!!
Sue


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

congratulations to Lou Magee and Duke on winning the Open. I believe that qualifies Duke for the National Open and the National Am.


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

Wow Way to go Lou, I believe duke won open last w/e at river king also way to go


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

chocoholic said:


> any other results from am?


Jimmie got 2nd and 3rd with diamond and cane...


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

*Congratulations to Mike Judas and AFC Ten Bears Prime Time !!*


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2010)

Jason E. said:


> Jimmie got 2nd and 3rd with diamond and cane...


The Dominator Darnell! Woohoo! Can't wait for K Falls...


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Open Results:
1st #54 FC-AFC Dominators Duke Of Turrell O/H Lou Magee - Qualifies for the National Open
2nd #67 Coolwater's Storm Chaser O/H Alex Washburn
3rd #71 Lucky If He Makes It O/Jason & Leslie Fleming H/Jason
4th #24 Ayers Little Lounell O/Randall Ayers H/Jeff Horsley
RJam #73 AFC Atlasta Winner O/Martha & Paul Blank H/Scott Harp
Jam #2 AFC Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge MH O/Gayle Moore & Lanier Fogg H/Lanier
Jam #5 Wille Lee Robinson O/Pam Park H/Jeff Horsley
Jam #26 Callem Killem And Cookem Kayla O/Wally & Sheryl Riffle H/Charlie Moody
Jam #41 FC Mak's Convince Me Connie MH O/Bobby Farmer H/Tim Milligan
Jam #47 Ten Bears Prime Time O/H Micheal Judas
Jam #55 AFC Coolwater's Hurricane Alley O/Alex Washburn & Lee Payne H/Alex
Jam #61 AFC Twinbranch Pilgrim's Pride O/H Bobby Smith
Jam #70 Barton Creeks Sharp Shooter O/Tom Barrale H/Greg Lister
Jam #72 Booty In The Shotgun O/Paula Horsley H/Jeff Horsley

Amateur Results:
1st #23 AFC Ten Bears Prime Time O/H Michael Judas - New AFC
2nd #29 FC AFC Wild Wings Girl's Best Friend O/H Jimmie Darnell
3rd #48 FC AFC Wild Wings Hurricane Storm O/H Jimmie Darnell
4th #39 Lucky If He Makes It O/Jason & Leslie Fleming H/Jason
RJam #16 Callem Killem And Cookem Kayla O/Wally & Sheryl Riffle H/Wally
Jam #22 AFC Atlasta Winner O/Marha & Paul Blank H/Martha
Jam #40 High Mileage Kodiak Bear MH O/H Dennis Wilcox
Jam #45 Riparian Makin' Tracks O/Cliff & Jeanne Garland H/Cliff
Jam #57 Coolwater's Storm Chaser O/H Alex Washburn

Qualifying Results:
1st #22 Candlewoods Sharp Dressed Man O/H Tim Kreher - On to the AA you go!!!
2nd #4 JB's Trae Rude O/Richard & Charlette Kaiser H/Dick
3rd #9 Born To Run II O/Carol Branch H/Trey Lawrence
4th #12 Welch's Black Oynx SH O/Kimi & Scott Welch H/Charlie Moody
RJam #25 Blackhorse The Mishap O/Oliver & Susan Krechel H/Ollie
Jam #6 Vegas Action Southern Style O/Wally & Sheryl Riffle H/Wally
Jam #13 Chief's Bojangles O/H John Guess
Jam #16 Cruisin' Hallowed Grounds O/Tim & Shannon Thurby H/Tim
Jam #21 Rocky Hills Win-For-Me O/Bobby Wills & Ed Watson H/Bobby
Jam #23 Greenheads William Roentgen O/Walt Maki & Jason Fleming H/Jason
Jam #28 Jazztime Flyin Bandit O/H Jewell Huddleston

Derby Results:
1st #20 Chief's Bojangles O/John Guess H/Mark Miles
2nd #4 Williams Runnin Hurricane Cache O/Robert Finley H/Mark Miles
3rd #13 Choco Lickity-Split O/H Don Brawley
4th #3 In The Hunt's Playing Through O/Erik Gawthorpe H/Charlie Moody
RJam #11 Doc's Brazos County Sheriff O/Michael & Jan Connolly H/Tim Milligan
Jam #7 Firemark's Jump 'n' Jake Flash O/Gayle Moore & Lanier Fogg H/Lanier
Jam #9 Jo Run's Gonna Be A Superstar O/Steve Myers H/Mark Miles
Jam #10 In The Hunt's Executive Sweet O/Tom & Linda Bogusky H/Tom
Jam #17 Richland's Power Gem O/Christine Scheig H/Tim Milligan
Jam #18 River Bottoms Max Q Annie O/Andy Whiteley & John Gassner
Jam #19 General Jackson The First O/H Ed Watson


Congrats to all!!! 

Thanks to the judges and workers for giving up your Mother's Day weekend for all of us to enjoy our dogs!!!

Tim


----------



## chocoholic (Jul 1, 2009)

congrats on the jam tim and thanks for the results


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

Yeah Tim, there at the end again. And congrats to Charlotte on the Q 2nd and to Lanier for his Golden girls' ribbons (even though they are green). It's still good.


----------



## gib (Sep 5, 2006)

Where was Tick (Ten Bears Road Trip) this weekend?


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to Tim Milligan for the RJ for Shug in the Derby; Connie's JAM in the Open; and Onyx's JAM in the Derby!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

gib said:


> Where was Tick (Ten Bears Road Trip) this weekend?


Patience my friend, patience.....;-).


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Congrats Mike and Doz. That is awesome to hear
________
R Engine


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS 
LOU,DUKE & TWIN OAK KENNELS!
on the
OPEN 1st
and
JIMMIE & KANE & DIAMOND
on the
AMATEUR PLACEMENTS!!!!

GOOD JOB GUYS!​


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Linas Danilevicius said:


> Congrats to Tim Milligan for the RJ for Shug in the Derby; Connie's JAM in the Open; and Onyx's JAM in the Derby!
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Linas


Congrats to Tim, Jan, Bobby Shanna and Christine. Also to Tim Kreher and Shade on the Qual win and to Tim, Shannon and Bones on the Jam.


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Good Job by Jeff Horsley in the Open, a 4th and 2 jams with young dogs.... Congrulations....


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

TimThurby said:


> *Open Results:*
> *3rd #71 Lucky If He Makes It O/Jason & Leslie Fleming H/Jason*
> *Amateur Results:*
> 2nd #29 FC AFC Wild Wings Girl's Best Friend O/H Jimmie Darnell
> ...


What a great group of results. Congrats to all, but Jason Fleming had to carry home two ribbons on the same dog this weekend! Congrats to him!

*And Jimmie Darnell- another fine amateur trainer is racking up the results! *

Tim Kreher- Congrats to one of the hardest working land managers!

And to Baby Trae- Yeah, QAA!!!!!!! your momma really loves you now! (although I don't know how she could love you anymore than she already did)!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Tim Kerher and shade for their 2nd qualifying win.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Great Job, Dick and Charlette with Trae!


----------



## BB123 (Dec 14, 2008)

CONGRATS Mark Miles - - Looks like you had a great weekend


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Congratulations to Mike, Jimmy, Tim but especially Lou. Back to back open wins for Duke is truly amazing and Lou handled him to this win. I feel lucky to have a pup out of Duke's breeding to Joey's FC, Sue.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

nice going Mike ,Ann and the CREW.....


----------

